# What is this cutter?



## Geerbangr (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## kd4gij (Sep 21, 2017)

Indexable face mill.


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 21, 2017)

Looks like an R8 shank also.


----------



## richl (Sep 21, 2017)

The inserts appear square. It might also be able to cut up to a shoulder.

Rich


----------



## killswitch505 (Sep 21, 2017)

It's junk I'll send you my address and dispose of it for you!!!!


----------



## darkzero (Sep 22, 2017)

Facemills that use perfectly square inserts won't mill to shoulder, not that I have seen anyway. You would need some kind of relief on the insert.

Yup, inserts are square but if you look closely, you wouldn't be able to mill to a shoulder. The inserts are rotated slightly for clearance. If the inserts were oriented so you could mill to a shoulder, because the inserts are square, you would get full contact on the insert when facing, that would lead to a number of issues.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 22, 2017)

looks like a 3" unit, very nice! 
congrats on the tooling.


----------



## Geerbangr (Sep 22, 2017)

This was in with the mill I bought. What's the value of it? I can get some close ups of the blades. I'll have to find a YouTube video on how to use it properly.


----------



## killswitch505 (Sep 22, 2017)

Geerbangr said:


> This was in with the mill I bought. What's the value of it? I can get some close ups of the blades. I'll have to find a YouTube video on how to use it properly.



I use mine like a fly cutter. Im sure someone will be along to help you with what inserts it takes form what I've seen there are a million types of inserts....


----------



## richl (Sep 22, 2017)

You could try to figure out the insert you have from this information. You will need to take measurements of the insert. I know with lathe toolholders they typically put the number of the holder on it, and sometime the insert. Not sure about tooling for the mill though.
http://www.carbidedepot.com/formulas-insert-d.htm

Hth
Rich


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Sep 22, 2017)

> I use mine like a fly cutter



You know I said that to somebody the other day about my 5 flute 3 inch face mill.  "Oh, I just use that like a flycutter."  The truth is I really do.  I rarely use it for making a quick flat, and I have never indexed the inserts.  I use it slow to produce a flat pretty smooth surface.  I wonder if it might not be better to actually use it like a fly cutter.  Remove all the inserts, but one.  LOL.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 22, 2017)

If your mill is heavy enough you can leave all the inserts in and still use it like a fly cutter.  Cut .001 per insert, or .001 per rev, your choice. I once ran a full sized Lucas mill with a 9 inch cutter with 26 inserts, I was feeding about .0025 per cutter, in cast Iron. a quarter inch deep, it left a beautiful finish. The inserts lasted weeks instead of one change per shift.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Sep 22, 2017)

Its iffy.  I've got a 5HP spindle motor, but the quill has some flex when extended.  I can take a 1/4" DOC with a 30% stepover in 6061 with it at a pretty decent clip throwing chips 30 feet or more across the shop, but it will have a scallop to the surface.  I tend towards .003 to .005 for finish passes.


----------



## killswitch505 (Sep 22, 2017)

Bob La Londe said:


> I wonder if it might not be better to actually use it like a fly cutter.  Remove all the inserts, but one.  LOL.



I'm getting everything to make my own flycutter hopefully here in that next couple weeks I wonder if it's font to work as well as my face mill....


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 22, 2017)

That face mill uses flat square inserts. No hole. cheap inserts


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 23, 2017)

Cheap inserts??? Just depends on the size of the insert.  
If this is something like a SPG422, which I doubt this is, these are cheap.  But if this is something like a SPG532 or 633, they can be expensive.  These are getting harder and harder to find in these sizes today.  The poster did not give us much information other than a picture.


----------



## Geerbangr (Sep 23, 2017)

Here's a couple more pics, fellas. The cutting bits are square with no holes. The bits seem to have a 70* bevel on all 4 sides. The 70* bevel is a guess it may be different but just eye balling it that's what it appears. There are no markings or numbers on this bit. That's why I asked of its value, didn't know if it is worth using or one of those pieces you only get a use or two out of and it's junk. Anyway, it is a 3 cutter bit 2.5" indexable face mill, correct? As you guys can tell I'm new at this. To all that have replied and those that will, thank you.


----------



## richl (Sep 23, 2017)

If you go by the chart I referenced it is probably the complement of that angle, something in the 20-30 degree range.
If you have a set of calipers of mics you can get some measurements and than work out what the inserts are. Sometimes it's a bit of trial and error.

BTW,  I'm a bit of a rookie too, been doing the hobby machine thing for around 5 years, I know enough to be VERY dangerous 

Rich


----------



## aliva (Sep 23, 2017)

Try SP422 insert should be close thats what my 3" uses


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 23, 2017)

Nice cutter to own and use, looks brand new your lucky . Put it to work then show us how it does.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 23, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Cheap inserts??? Just depends on the size of the insert.
> If this is something like a SPG422, which I doubt this is, these are cheap.  But if this is something like a SPG532 or 633, they can be expensive.  These are getting harder and harder to find in these sizes today.  The poster did not give us much information other than a picture.



Oh, that I did not know. I know SP_4 inserts are dirt cheap, my chamferring machine uses them. Had no idea the largers ones were expensive & hard to find. Luckily I don't have any tooling that uses them but good to know!


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 24, 2017)

Messure the size and thickness of the insert.


----------



## Geerbangr (Sep 25, 2017)

So I loaded the bit today and did a little playing around with it. This thing is sweet!!


----------



## Hukshawn (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice cut. Very clean.


----------



## crazypj (Oct 1, 2017)

That holding set up looks pretty dodgy to me, lucky it didn't come flying out


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 1, 2017)

Wedge clamps have been used for years. Haven't seen one come apart as long as it is tightened down.


----------



## crazypj (Oct 1, 2017)

???? tapered cast aluminium in milling vice?


----------

